# It starts if I take off the gas cap.



## bbrenza (Mar 12, 2009)

:wtf:Sometimes when I am starting the car it turns over quickly but will not start. If I open then close the gas cap it starts up every time. Is it a fuel pump, vent, emissions system problem?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

What year and how many miles do you have?


----------



## bbrenza (Mar 12, 2009)

It is, in fact, a 2002 Infinity G20 (the same as a Maxima) with 106K miles.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Don't you mean an I30?


----------



## bbrenza (Mar 12, 2009)

No it is a G20


----------

